# ATG or not?



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

*ATG or Parallel?*​
Parallel 1954.29%ATG1645.71%


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So, my mate sent me this vid and i was basically saying that its a very impressive squat but using ATG in the vid title is misleading as it looks to me that its parallel not ATG.

What do you think? Parallel or ATG?


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Not ATG and isn't even 35 straight reps. More like multiple rest pause sets. 3/10

I can barely squat 180kg with an oly bar for 1 rep though to be fair


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Alanricksnape said:


> Not ATG and isn't even 35 straight reps. More like multiple rest pause sets. 3/10
> 
> I can barely squat 180kg with an oly bar for 1 rep though to be fair


Agree mate haha!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

180 light weight buddy!! Not too sure on doing all those reps tho!

ATG will get you into (a wheel chair) Cross fit that's about it!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Parallel


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Post a video showing something very few people on here could do and someone still has something negative to say about it! That's 35 reps more than I could do! Some do look lower than parallel, I think.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> Post a video showing something very few people on here could do and someone still has something negative to say about it! That's 35 reps more than I could do! Some do look lower than parallel, I think.


Mate its way more than i could do but even if it were me doing that i would still accept that its parallel, you only have to look at hip and knee position in the squat and its obvious.

Its still a fcking great squat and i would be happy if i could do it but i dont believe its ATG.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

I think it's a little below parallel, however think that's apt for some people. Either way, parallel at 180kg is pretty good lol


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, I for one wasn't being super serial.

If I tried to do ATG with 180kg I'd probably shart so I can't really blame him for stopping short of it.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I used to squat ATG and that was basically my calves touching my hammies, he's not going that low in that video from what i can see.

He doesn't lock out on each rep either if we're being super critical, but i still couldn't do what he did in that video so fair play to the fella!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I used to squat ATG and that was basically my calves touching my hammies, he's not going that low in that video from what i can see.
> 
> He doesn't lock out on each rep either if we're being super critical, but i still couldn't do what he did in that video so fair play to the fella!


Same way i would for ATG mate.

There is a poll guys.....*VOTE!*


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Mate its way more than i could do but even if it were me doing that i would still accept that its parallel, you only have to look at hip and knee position in the squat and its obvious.
> 
> Its still a fcking great squat and i would be happy if i could do it but i dont believe its ATG.


Sorry mate, was on about the "that's not 35 straight reps" comment. Saw some video on here before some lad benching x amount for whatever reps and it was impressive but most people wrote negative **** or mentioned his "erection" haha!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> Sorry mate, was on about the "that's not 35 straight reps" comment. Saw some video on here before some lad benching x amount for whatever reps and it was impressive but most people wrote negative **** or mentioned his "erection" haha!!!


 :lol: im glad i didnt see that one, i like bench but i dont get that excited.

Completely get where you're coming from mate, thought it was aimed at me so i will let you off with a warning and cancel that hitman :whistling:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

good form, would wife


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i voted ATG thinking it was just a poll on how to squat without looking ... but nah i would say parallel


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

He's going below parallel, not quite ATG but definitely below parallel, every single one of those squats would easily pass in any federation, awesome lifting, looking at him I'd never think he would be able to do that, freaking animal.:eek:

This is about as low as it gets


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Big ape said:


> i voted ATG thinking it was just a poll on how to squat without looking ... but nah i would say parallel


That'll teach you to pay attention in school! :lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Completely get where you're coming from mate, thought it was aimed at me so i will let you off with a warning and cancel that hitman :whistling:


You agreed with me! Fibber :nono:

Lets be honest, that's not being negative anyway it was a pretty accurate observation. I never said it wasn't impressive and admitted I couldn't do anything like that so I don't understand the problem.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Alanricksnape said:


> You agreed with me! Fibber :nono:
> 
> Lets be honest, that's not being negative anyway it was a pretty accurate observation. I never said it wasn't impressive and admitted I couldn't do anything like that so I don't understand the problem.


I do agree with you......whats happened here??? :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> He's going below parallel, not quite ATG but definitely below parallel, every single one of those squats would easily pass in any federation, awesome lifting, looking at him I'd never think he would be able to do that, freaking animal.:eek:
> 
> This is about as low as it gets


That's how i used to squat, but someone mentioned the strain it was probably putting on my knees so i stopped.

You actually use some of the inertia to bounce the weight back up, which is probably why you're not allowed to squat like that in comps.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I do agree with you......whats happened here??? :lol:


You said you could see where he was coming from re my "negativity". I will spit my dummy out and make a scene I swear on me mum.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's below parallel.

You could maybe go a little deeper but it depends on your leg/hamstring development. If your hams touch your calves that's as deep as you can go and the bigger your legs then the sooner that contact will happen. ATG is a misnomer really, and the extra 6 inches or so you could add to the depth of these squats wouldn't give you much more development potential imo...


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Smitch said:


> That's how i used to squat, but someone mentioned the strain it was probably putting on my knees so i stopped.
> 
> You actually use some of the inertia to bounce the weight back up, which is probably why you're not allowed to squat like that in comps.


I'm the last person in the world to comment on a squat as I can't break parallel without rounding my back an leaning too far forwards such is my poor flexibility, but, from all the stuff I read, especially from Mark Rippetoe, there is less pressure on your knee breaking parallel and using ham string reflex than stopping above parallel to save your knees. Apparently.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Smitch said:


> That's how i used to squat, but someone mentioned the strain it was probably putting on my knees so i stopped.
> 
> You actually use some of the inertia to bounce the weight back up, which is probably why you're not allowed to squat like that in comps.


Yeah, I was doing that yesterday, dropping quick and using the momentum to get back up.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> He's going below parallel, not quite ATG but definitely below parallel, every single one of those squats would easily pass in any federation, awesome lifting, looking at him I'd never think he would be able to do that, freaking animal.:eek:
> 
> This is about as low as it gets


Nice.

Yeah I think some of those were below parallel but not ATG.

However... agreed with the general concensus. Insanely impressive.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's low, but not ATG

Here is a vid of a buy guy doing ATG for reference


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

This is as ATG as anyone needs and much better on the knees...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Mingster said:


> This is as ATG as anyone needs and much better on the knees...


220 kg with your coat on... love it lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mingster said:


> This is as ATG as anyone needs and much better on the knees...


See now that is what i consider ATG and that was hugely impressive!


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Mingster said:


> This is as ATG as anyone needs and much better on the knees...


Wow


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Not ATG but impressive none the less.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

Fantastic squatting, imo he starts off atg but as he gets more fatigued he doesn't go down as far. Which is fair enough lol.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Fantastic squatting, imo he starts off atg but as he gets more fatigued he doesn't go down as far. Which is fair enough lol.


agree with tha think most of us if being truthfull start lot deeper by 6-8 range not quite as low but still deep enough to do damage!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

TAFFY said:


> agree with tha think most of us if being truthfull start lot deeper by 6-8 range not quite as low but still deep enough to do damage!!


100% true. Never hit full atg when trying to grind them last 2-3 reps.

Might not get back up lol.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Not ATG,but very impressive.

Takes a lot of mental strength and cardiovascular fitness,to do that,on top of his obvious leg and back strength.

Anybody slating it should try squatting half that amount for the same reps and feel how sore it is!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

He isnt far off to be honest, id say parallel or a bit past parallel..... he couldn't go much lower without actually sitting down and then injuring himself haha


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

its a proper squat and best method imo,

all this ATG stuff is just asking for an injury or wrecking the knees over time


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Mingster said:


> This is as ATG as anyone needs and much better on the knees...


Brilliant video. Klokov simply dominates the squat, I could watch his videos all day.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mingster said:


> This is as ATG as anyone needs and much better on the knees...


This is better on the knees than going parallel? , when he holds at bottom I though his knees would be under massive amounts of strain, or at least it looks that way, I'm sure @Pscarb said in another thread that he only goes parallel and he's not in bad nick lol, and has studies to prove it's more beneficial, I could be wrong though, my knees could take ATG I know that much


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you have the flexibility to go proper ATG then doing it will not do any harm, but there is no real advantage to that than going parallel, ATG is more about power for strength athletes to explode out of the hole...

i cannot free squat at all due to an injury in 19196 but when i do V squats or Box squats i do not go past parallel as there is no need to do so...


----------



## HCF (Dec 19, 2012)

Not ATG but still very impressive, wouldn't catch me doing 35reps on 180! The Klokov vid is what I class as true ATG but Klokov is a monster and not everyone can or should squat ATG.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When I squat I'm basically sat on my heels. The only way I could go lower is if I sat on the floor lol.


----------

